# LHB - Lionhub Group



## System (13 December 2013)

Lionhub Group Limited (LHB) was formerly known as Arasor International Limited (ARR).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the ARR thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4717


----------



## System (21 July 2021)

On July 19th, 2021, LionHub Group Limited (LHB) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove LHB from the Official List.


----------

